# Radio switches itself off



## SilverFox82 (Nov 29, 2011)

Hi All,

Got a rather annoying problem with my TTS. The radio unit switches itself on and off a few times if its warm and the car has just been started........ :?

It only happens in the first 10mins then works as normal. But even stranger now is sometimes when i pull the key out the ignition i have to manually switch the radio off again only on a rare occassion.

Its the standard Audi symphony radio so no mods.

Any ideas?


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

IIRC, others on here have reported a similar fault, the root of which turns out to be a faulty ignition switch.

As long as it's still extant this would be covered under the warranty.


----------



## SilverFox82 (Nov 29, 2011)

Hey Brittan,

Thanks for the post, i suppose that would make sense giving the symptoms.....I was gonna have a bash at the weekend at checking all the wires and connectors at the back of the radio to ensure no loose connections....

Its Random tho how it only seems to happen when the car is warm......Between the radio switching off and the drivers window squealling like a banshee when its warm its starting to put me off the car.... [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

Yes, this is a fault with the ignition module. It is a known fault and can affect most VAG cars. Other than the random off-on-off you will also see the radio will turn off after approx an hour.

I had this on my TTS and previously an A3. It is a simply warranty fix.


----------



## phil3012 (Jul 25, 2008)

I had it on my grey one.

It happened a fair bit but usually after an hours driving so I got the ignition switch replaced.

It still did it now and again so my dealer suggested a new headunit. I then found it they don't supply brand new ones under warranty just refurbed so I never got it replaced. To be honest I lived with it for a couple of years after and only happend now and again.


----------



## newt (May 12, 2002)

I had the one hour switch off on my TT and on my wife's A3, I thought it was a design feature . Had my ignition switch replaced recently as the radio was switching off when the ignition was switched off not when the key is removed. Audi diagnosed this when some other work was being done, it was out of warranty but there was no charge.


----------



## SilverFox82 (Nov 29, 2011)

Hi all,

Thanks for the replies. Contacted Arnold Clark where i bough the car and my warrenty doesnt cover switches apparently, but luckily for me a know a guy who is a mechanic for Audi and could possibly change this for me.....

Any ideas where i could source one if he cant get it for me?

Cheers


----------



## Lyons (May 12, 2010)

I assume the car is more than 3 years old, hence why they say it isnt covered?


----------



## SilverFox82 (Nov 29, 2011)

Hey Lyons,

Yeah its a 58 plate...


----------



## maxamus007 (Mar 9, 2011)

My TT has been doing a similair thing to the OP. Well its been doing it for around a month.

I have the latest RNSE in mine and what happens is it turns itself off and on after 30-60min or so. Sometimes does it a few times. Does it even more if the car is warm and been driven.

What bugs me is that it refuses at acknowledge the satnav disc when it does do it. Says there's no sat-nav media when clearly there is! I eject the disc and reinsert it and it says the same thing. Everything else works fine. Kind of annoying when an hour into your journey the satnav stops working :x and i have to use my phone for the rest of the root.

Sometimes when it switches off and on it works 100%. Sometimes i just dont get the voice satnav instructions and sometimes it just hangs.

This deffo to do with the ignition module?


----------



## newt (May 12, 2002)

Lyons said:


> I assume the car is more than 3 years old, hence why they say it isnt covered?


Mine was over 3years old but there was no charge, the invoice states £110, I also had the climate control ecu changed £ 800 no charge to me. They said even though out of warranty it is unacceptable for a car that has only done 25k to have these faults, can't complain.


----------



## Ziggytt (Sep 9, 2009)

Yep same thing for me first noticed a year ago in the middle of summer when getting in the car when it was hot. The sat nav would turn itself off, thought it was some kind of auto switch off if the unit was too hot. But then switching the engine off the radio would stay on, only way to turn it off was to put the key back in the ignition and turn the car back on...
Been happening a lot the past week but constantly turning itself on and off whilst driving. Realised that the key is quite lose in the barrel and if you wiggle the key the radio then turns on and off.
The car is only two years old and is still under warranty so gonna book it in this week. 
Never had a problem with ignition in even the cheap cars I've had in the past let alone this one. Must be a recall surely!

TT


----------



## Ziggytt (Sep 9, 2009)

Had mine done under warranty. Took about an hour. Was the ignition module. No problem since and that was a month ago.


----------



## Junn (Nov 23, 2016)

Hi All,

I've been living with this problem for 3 years, and it's time to get it fixed. How much did the part + labour cost? Has anyone done it outside warranty?


----------



## Junn (Nov 23, 2016)

Hi all,

Further to my earlier post, can someone confirm if the part in question is the ignition switch or ignition barrel or ignition module?

Thanks!
Junn


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

It's the switch










https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/252451624168

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ross_cj250 (Mar 1, 2008)

Junn said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I've been living with this problem for 3 years, and it's time to get it fixed. How much did the part + labour cost? Has anyone done it outside warranty?


I had mine replaced last March at the local dealer while the car was in for a service and MOT...£36.64 for the switch and £91.70 labour, plus VAT! Like you I'd put up with it for several years, the radio going on and off and also the automatic locking continually locking and unlocking itself, but since the new switch no problems! 

Regards
Ross


----------



## Junn (Nov 23, 2016)

Hi Ross,

That's awesome! I was originally told that it was the entire ignition barrel, that's why the cost was roughly double and I kinda put it off hahaha. 
Great to know that a solution is near! Yeah...I disabled central locking cos I got paranoid that I'd get locked in/out of my TT lolll.

Junn


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

£15.99 part and a very easy DIY job

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/252451624168

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ross_cj250 (Mar 1, 2008)

ReTTro fit said:


> £15.99 part and a very easy DIY job
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/252451624168
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm not that mechanically 'savvy' so didn't have the confidence to do it myself and could see me butchering the dashboard with a stray screwdriver or the air bag exploding in my face! :?

I notice the part number on your link is different to the number on my invoice, A1K0 905 849 B,...I've got a 2009 TTS, don't know if that makes a difference?

Regards
Ross


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Exactly the same mate but the 849b comes with the loom









Which is already in the car and isn't needed, they just like billing you for stuff

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Junn (Nov 23, 2016)

Whoa, DIY? What are the general steps to do it? I'm tempted....


----------



## GaryG (Aug 21, 2016)

Junn said:


> can someone confirm if the part in question is the ignition switch or ignition barrel or ignition module.


It's the switch - mine was replaced following similar symptoms in May this year - parts and labour = £125.


----------



## mcdhibs (Jan 13, 2015)

Junn said:


> Whoa, DIY? What are the general steps to do it? I'm tempted....


I did a write up in the knowledge base quite an easy job

viewtopic.php?f=43&t=1101993

Mike


----------



## ross_cj250 (Mar 1, 2008)

ReTTro fit said:


> Exactly the same mate but the 849b comes with the loom
> 
> Ahh, right!
> 
> ...


Regards
Ross


----------

